# PubMed- Clinical diagnosis of irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Clinical diagnosis of irritable bowel syndrome.*

Nihon Shokakibyo Gakkai Zasshi. 2014 Jul;111(7):1345-52

Authors: Chiba T, Matsumoto T

PMID: 24998725 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

